# Safe place for pigeons



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

http://images.google.com/images?svn...ons+in+piazza+san+marco+in+venice&btnG=Search


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yo Pauly,

Thanks so much for posting these pics.....not only are the pigeon photos spectacular, but all the rest as well. Wonderful to see how well enjoyed the pigeons are.

fp


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks for sharing these photographs of places where pigeons are accepted, and seem to have happy lives.


----------



## Yo Pauly (Jan 18, 2005)

There's an old lady with a thriving popcorn business in the piazza. She sells the eventual pigeon feed for one Euro ($1.20 USA currency) a bag. Whenever a pigeon lover holds out a handful of popcorn, the scene then turns into one you'd expect to see in Hitchcock's thriller "The Birds."  Attack, fellas!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Those were beautiful. Thank you for taking us on the "visit"!


----------

